# Bomex Mirrors



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey does anyone know where I can get bomex mirrors that arent going to be hundreds of dollars?
http://www.bomexaero.com/images1/300z/Z31_AM1_AD014.jpg


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Make them yourself ?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

lol you first


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I personally don't see a problem with the stock ones..........


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

only guys with white gay z31s who live in colorado have the stock mirrors- thats why I want them-lol-- j/k dude
They were very cool looking and I like em. I dont even want to attempt making them. I may just have to suck it up y'know?


----------



## TheJackal (Aug 18, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> only guys with white gay z31s who live in colorado have the stock mirrors- thats why I want them-lol-- j/k dude
> They were very cool looking and I like em. I dont even want to attempt making them. I may just have to suck it up y'know?


hey theres 2 of us now, well come rock yo ass :loser:


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

its funny that you admitted to being gay- balliztik woulda just said f-you lol. Thanks though, but there are enough gays in florida as it is

I had a post after that saying "J/K" but it didnt post- oh well. anyways, I think im just going to suck it up and buy them- they are pretty sweet- first I need to make sure that the next hurricane doesnt blow us to kingdom come haha


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> its funny that you admitted to being gay- balliztik woulda just said f-you lol. Thanks though, but there are enough gays in florida as it is
> 
> I had a post after that saying "J/K" but it didnt post- oh well. anyways, I think im just going to suck it up and buy them- they are pretty sweet- first I need to make sure that the next hurricane doesnt blow us to kingdom come haha


Make sure those have been moded for the US or they will not work for you.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I forgot to call them today actually , I will ask about that


----------

